# (US) Senate passes rollback of Dodd-Frank banking rules put in place after 2008 financial crisis



## Xzi (Mar 15, 2018)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...2008-financial-crisis/?utm_term=.97a331fc9d61

Yeah so...expect another crash when corporations and banks decide they're cool with shady business practices again.


----------



## brickmii82 (Mar 24, 2018)

Already happened. Unfortunately President Obama didn’t get this outlawed or really legislate enough to stop it from happening again. 

https://money.usnews.com/investing/articles/2016-05-23/what-is-a-bespoke-tranche-opportunity


----------

